# Nissan GT-R PCP plans



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Im thinking of purchasing a used GT-R with a PCP plan. My question is can i service the car at Litchfields or do i have to use HPC centres.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Rajan


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can use Litchfields no problem....no requirement to use HPC to maintain warranty.


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Stevie,
any idea what trade values are on an 09 premium model with approx 20k on the clock.

regards

Rajan


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

£37k ish ???


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Andy,

I want to makesure that the main dealers make minimal profit when i purchase a vehicle.
Is it worth me waiting until the new models arrive, as this should reduce the values of older models or should i purchase sooner.
Any advice would be good.

cheers

Rajan


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

There should be 30+ older cars arriving on dealer forecourts shortly as trade in's which logic says should reduce their prices, however ..... The new car is £70k which logic says will induce the price of older cars upwards!

So to conclude your guess is as good as mine lol!!!


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Cheers Andy,
One final question, has anyone asked HPC centres to match Litchfields with servicing costs and what was the response to this question.
Personally i would prefer to go to my local dealer that being westover nissan bournemouth for convenience but i would not be prepared to pay inflated prices.

Regards

Rajan


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

What does this mean ? "I want to make sure that the main dealers make minimal profit when I purchase a vehicle." How can you control what profit they make ?

I'm sure someone will sell you a car that needs lot's of work doing for just over trade price, they won't do the work though 

There's a thread on here about trade in values with trade and retail prices on page 2


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

rajan said:


> Cheers Andy,
> One final question, has anyone asked HPC centres to match Litchfields with servicing costs and what was the response to this question.
> Personally i would prefer to go to my local dealer that being westover nissan bournemouth for convenience but i would not be prepared to pay inflated prices.
> 
> ...


2 chances.....


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

It means what it means. I am no mug and wont get ripped off by any dealer. Its called doing your homework before purchase.
Thanks for the info on trade values table.
Regards
Rajan


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I think they are saying you will never get a good deal from a dealer. They will give you minimum for yours and will attempt to get the maximum for there's and there is not a damn thing you can do about it. You can get a little movement but they will still make a hefty profit. All you can do is walk away they will wait for the next mug. Why buy from a dealer the warrenty is from Nissan so we are giving the dealer several grand cos we can't be arsed to sell ours and buy privately.


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the information guys

Regards

Rajan


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> £37k ish ???


I would think that the OP could get an import 08 model, 30k miles with a bit of money needing spending at 37k. A UK car with warranty still left and sub 15k miles with no money needing spending on it would be nearer 45kgbp.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

christer said:


> I would think that the OP could get an import 08 model, 30k miles with a bit of money needing spending at 37k. A UK car with warranty still left and sub 15k miles with no money needing spending on it would be nearer 45kgbp.


Sorry, I thought he wanted a price the trade would paying for a 20,000 mile car, not the figure he would be buying at.

It does very much depend on the condition of the car at the end of the day I guess.


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys,

One ffinal thought with regards to tyres.
Can you only put bridges or dunlops on or are there other brands with tyres available.
Am i right in stating that they dont have to be filled with Nitrogen as oxygen will do, and how much should i expect to pay for 4 tyres.
Thanks loads guys this website is excellent.
As per previous response i was asking about trade prices for the vehicle... reason being so that i am armed with sufficient info as regards to me making an offer to the dealer(s).


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I've seen bridgestones priced between £1,100 and £1,400 dun lops are £2k a set and I think you have to get them from a h&c


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Andy for all of the advice.
Regards
Rajan
P.S Hopefully i will be a GT-R owner soon


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

No worries mate, good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You can get 888, Pirelli and a Yokohama fitment; all non RFT

Most of us stick with Dunlops and Bridgies


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

rajan said:


> Am i right in stating that they dont have to be filled with Nitrogen as oxygen will do


By "oxygen" you probably mean normal "air". But even normal air consists of 78.09% nitrogen, 20.95% oxygen, 0.93% argon "rough estimate of dry air"


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Nigel,
I am aware of that. u know what i mean by oxygen.
Thanks for science lesson
Regards
Rajan


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

rajan said:


> Hi Nigel,
> I am aware of that. u know what i mean by oxygen.
> Thanks for science lesson
> Regards
> Rajan


you are most welcome sir, perhaps you should have referred to it as air then


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

cheers Nigel

Regards

Rajan


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Most Kwikfits have Nitrogen and will happily fill for a few quid, or if you're in a certain branch in Wales they do it for nothing as they like the car!


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bought my GTR on pcp from Westover excellent service,what people seem to forget is they might not be cheap but in my case car had just had G3 service new discs, pads and tyres and was no dearer than an independent.you could buy a car privately on 12k and a little cheaper and fork out 3.5 k immediately and have no end of ecu mods without any comeback.people run down hpc,s not Westover,Gerald and Darren superb.


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Markeer,

Did you get a PCP plan on a new car or used??? and did you use Nissan or go independent ie Oracle finance.

Regards

Rajan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would not advise filling tyres with oxygen, especally as they get hot.

Oxygen has a habit of helping things catch fire very very quickly!

If you look in this forum, you'll see someone selling asking for a price on a very low mileage unmolested 09. That is easily worth 43k all day long, and will save you being bent over by a dealer. You can arrange finance on a second hand car yourself as you've already noticed.

I would advise pm'ing the guy!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

If you scan the classified on pistonheads, here and autotrader you'll get a lovely 09 with 10-20k miles for well under £40k if you hold out long enough and act quickly when the right car comes up.

Not saying people asking £45k are out of the right price bracket, its just the difference between people who need/want to sell the car quick and people who want to sell the car for what its worth to the right buyer.

Expect at least a £5k premium at the dealer, in fairness to them though big garages are not cheap to run. You'll probably get easier access to finance through a dealer though (if your credit is excellent and downpayment is large enough it wont make any difference)


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Jez,

How much are you asking for and how long have you owned the car.

regards

rajan


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rajan said:


> Hi Jez,
> 
> How much are you asking for and how long have you owned the car.
> 
> ...


Dude, have a read of this.

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Announcements in Forum : Private: For Sale - CARS ONLY

The other post has been deleted as it was trying to sell outside of the For Sale area and with less than 50 posts.


----------

